# A guide to buying a horse



## HorseTrader (Sep 9, 2010)

*A GUIDE TO BUYING A HORSE​*There are features of a horse's structure, functioning and behaviour, which cannot be detected by the buyer, the advisor or the examining veterinary surgeon. The vendor may know of them and he has a moral and legal obligation to honestly answer pertinent questions concerning the "goods for sale". Conversely, it is the responsibility of the respective purchaser directly or through the adviser to ask about those features not specifically expressed or implied in the description of the horse or vouchsafed in any subsequent negotiation.

This is a three part guide for prospective purchasers, especially novices. 
Part 1: What to do before trying the horse and negotiating the sale. 
Part 2: A questionnaire for signature by the vendor (the seller) providing certain warranties as to the horse's previous health and behaviour. 
Part 3: Condensed legal facts for the horse buyers. 
Part 1 
*So you are thinking of buying a horse - 
What sort of horse? *
Consult someone with good equine knowledge and experience especially of riding. 
*
Before you go any further, consider very carefully the following - *
• Do you really think that you should buy?

• Would it not be better continuing to hire at the local good riding school and further improve your horsemanship and stable management? In time, schools can mount you on something "better" than the safe old plug.

• There is nothing like the experience of riding different horses.

• Have you got the time, money and facilities to ride sufficiently regularly and to look after it satisfactorily for your and your horse's welfare?

*If still determined decide - *
• What is your capability as rider? Be honest and modest; seek a skilled opinion if in doubt.

• What are you aspirations, now and in the future?

• How much can you afford, remembering that capital cost is by no means the bottom line. 
*
Then with experienced help, "describe" the horse you are seeking - *
• Breed or type, sex, age, height; these combined with a horse's conformation and its approximate weight will determine what your weight and kind of riding requires.

• What sort of experience do you require the horse to have?

• Your own temperament as well as ability and aims must be matched with a suitable horse. If you are beginner, do not go for a young, green animal and avoid the "glossy magazine" appeal of the Thoroughbred. Better a cobby schoolmaster who will teach you. 
*
Where do you find this horse? - *
• First try your riding school, its owner and your instructor. Your favourite hireling may well be put on the market or the people there could know of something or be commissioned to find one. 
• Word of mouth or the "friend of a friend". Much useful information can be available in such circumstances, lessening the risks often associated with a private purchase.

• Study the advertisements in the press. Local papers often have a 'Horse and Rider' section, you never know and you are not looking for a Badminton mount - yet!

• Of course, there is the equestrian press but do not get carried away with such descriptions as "potential" or "could make", etc. Have an expert read between the lines. Of course, there are good buys but rarely are there bargains. Do not "just try this one" if it does not fit your list of requirements. Have patience.

• Visit local auction yards to get the "feel" of the current trade trends in the first instance. Do not be tempted to buy at an auction as expert advice is essential, buying at auctions is not for the novice.

• The British Horse Society could provide information on the established network of pony clubs and riding clubs within which many good horses and ponies are bought and sold. It may be helpful to ring your vet for a general chat about buying a horse as he may know the local scene.

• Be introduced to local reputable dealers and do not be afraid to use them, their reputation is their living. They are not in the business of selling just one horse to you but hopefully to your friends as well and to you another time. They need your goodwill and most will give you a fair deal often without the need to employ an intermediate expert and most will give you professional advice. They will listen to your requirements and to your estimate of yourself as a horseperson. Do tell them the truth! Very few will deny you help or time then look elsewhere.

• It should be determined if the dealer is selling as the actual owner of the horse or whether he is just selling it through his yard as an agent for another person who is the actual owner. If the latter, he should be willing to disclose who the actual owner is, you have the right to know.

• Since most first contacts will be by telephone, now is the opportunity to find out as much as possible before wasting further time and money in travelling to see a horse which is unlikely to suit you and/or is so defective in other ways as to make it of unacceptable quality, in the wildest sense. First state your gender, age, experience, ability and hopes. You may be told right away that this horse is not for you. If it sounds hopeful ask, unless already advertised, the price, does include VAT and is it negotiable if your capital limit is not quite up to it. Is it open to reasonable trial by yourself and possibly an expert rider with what facilities for cross-country, show track and road riding? Is it open to veterinary examination, blood tests and other specialised techniques such as X-rays etc?

• Next should follow a series of questions concerning the horse's personal details. The following is a suggested list of important questions that you ask the seller to answer. It is important to obtain full and frank answers. Be very wary of answers such as "don't know". 
a) Name and address of legal owner 
b) Name and address of dealer acting as agent (if any) 
c) Address of stables from where horse is sold and can be seen 
d) Name and address of breeder and/or previous owner 
e) How long in present ownership? 
f) Reason for sale? 
g) What work has it done (e.g. Hunting, Eventing etc.)? 
h) Is it fit enough to be strongly exercised? 
i) Has it any BHS Horse Trials point, BSJA winnings etc.? 
j) Has insurance ever been refused on this horse 
k) Is it insured now? 
l) Has a claim for loss of use ever been made against insurance for this horse? 
Make a careful note of the answers given and the name of the person who gives you those answers. If it is not the actual owner of the horse, you should ensure that you go through the answers given to you with the owner when you go to see the horse to ensure that you have been given the correct information. Tell the vendor that you are following the recommended BHS guidelines for horse purchase and that you will be using their recommended questionnaire to which the vendor's signature will be required should the horse prove suitable. You should also briefly run through the questions on the questionnaire with the vendor (it is not necessary at this stage to obtain comprehensive answers, the time for that is when you have seen and tried the horse and decided that it is the one for you). Thereafter, all being well, an appointment can be made for you and your adviser to visit and try the horse. Once you have decided to buy, it is advisable to consult your veterinary surgeon to carry out an examination and obtain a certificate; this may also be required for insurance purposes.

Sorry couldn't put the full article on here to read the full article please go to A GUIDE TO BUYING A HORSE


----------



## HorseTrader (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope you found this a helpful article let me know what you all think


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi and welcome to pf...... My story is, that I was 41 years old and spotted a beautiful handson, shiny all black horse in a field that i fell in love with.... didnt know the first thing about it....as it was, it turned out to be a dealers, so had a price tag on him.... The next night when my husband came home from work ........ On his reply as to ... what di you do today ?....... My answer was..... I bought that gorgeous Black Beauty of a horse !!!!!! My first ever horse... Knew nothing about it...... but then again niether did the dealer as he had been brought over from Ireland (typical of dealers yards).... he was 6 years old and a fantastic showjumper apparently.....He was an Irish Pacer x tb.... a real stunner and that all anyone knew....that evening I went on to Ebay adn bought up head collars, bridle and second hand saddle, brushes etc etc etc etc...
That was 4 years ago now and Lloyd has been the best horse ever....Lives out/in, very push button ride and very lively and very loving..... I was so lucky to have found him.... I was very lucky that he has been so good.... I cant believe sometimes that I never even had him vetted etc etc before buying him..... I case at the end of the day a lot to do with sheer luck.... as at the end of the day with any animal.... they are Live animals.... and each has their own personality......I am one of the lucky ones.... Pamx


----------

